# GE money check your documents



## PiedPiper (13 Nov 2012)

http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/finance/2012/1113/1224326524919.html

Posting this in case it  helps some one stay in their home


----------



## Time (13 Nov 2012)

Surely they will just correct matters by issuing a demand and then reissuing proceedings? 



> Repossessions have fallen this year after Ms Justice Elizabeth Dunne spotted a flaw in the legislation covering repossessions. She ruled in July 2011 that lenders could not apply to repossess registered properties where repayment was demanded after December 1st, 2009.


Does anyone have any details on this case?


----------



## Time (13 Nov 2012)

Found these:
[broken link removed]
http://www.politicalworld.org/showthread.php?t=12687

Big trouble ahead me thinks.


----------



## shigllgetcha (14 Nov 2012)

> GE Capital had argued that similar letters of demand have “passed muster” before judges sitting in the High Court list which hears possession cases.


 
Love this bit


----------



## Time (14 Nov 2012)

I wonder how many cases they won unopposed against clueless people?


----------



## Kerrigan (14 Nov 2012)

Time said:


> I wonder how many cases they won unopposed against clueless people?



I wonder how many cases *all banking institutions* have won against the financially uneducated?  

There is far too much fear in people these days.  They give up their family home too easily.

Educate yourself!  The banks have already been allocated your TAX.  TAX that should have been spent on education , hospitals etc.

Wise up people!


----------



## bugler (15 Nov 2012)

Kerrigan said:


> I wonder how many cases *all banking institutions* have won against the financially uneducated?
> 
> There is far too much fear in people these days.  They give up their family home too easily.
> 
> ...



Repossession levels in Ireland are very, very low. Non-voluntary handovers of family homes are even lower still. And when you exclude those who make a mockery of the process (the Killiney Two for example) lower again.


----------



## PiedPiper (15 Nov 2012)

*Was it a set up?*

I don't know about that Killiney couple it's everywhere and is the sole example that and lets face it there is always one. 

I also don’t accept the figures when are they from the banks, they wouldn't know the truth if it kicked them in the bum. The head of AIB laughing at the government Finance Committee In the Dáil.  The video of some of it is on his website [broken link removed]

So if they won't answer questions and spend the bailout money on their pensions why would you belive their figures.  I have been in the courts recently and 3 houses and one lady doing voluntary surender and thats all in one morning.


----------



## Time (16 Nov 2012)

The government will probably sneak through some retroactive legislation to plug the hole in the law.


----------



## 44brendan (16 Nov 2012)

bugler said:


> Repossession levels in Ireland are very, very low. Non-voluntary handovers of family homes are even lower still. And when you exclude those who make a mockery of the process (the Killiney Two for example) lower again.


 This is a fair commentary on the current position. Also GE Money agreements would not be reflective of the operations of the average Bank. The Courts oversee the process of reposessions very strictly and there is no evidence of PDh's being re-posessed due to lack of proper legal re-presentation.


----------



## bugler (16 Nov 2012)

Time said:


> The government will probably sneak through some retroactive legislation to plug the hole in the law.



They will eventually, and rightfully too. This was an error in the drafting process. Errors in legislation are not a good thing, even if this particular error happens to be at the expense of the currently most hated institutions in the country.


----------



## bugler (16 Nov 2012)

44brendan said:


> This is a fair commentary on the current position. Also GE Money agreements would not be reflective of the operations of the average Bank. The Courts oversee the process of reposessions very strictly and there is no evidence of PDh's being re-posessed due to lack of proper legal re-presentation.



But isn't it interesting how people convince themselves, despite all evidence to the contrary, that repossession levels are high, and that people are being turfed out of their homes for missing a few mortgage repayments?

Is there a better country in Western Europe in which to be in serious mortgage arrears?


----------



## Kerrigan (17 Nov 2012)

They may well begin turfing people out next year.  

Was MARP set up in January 2011 for a duration of two years protection for mortgage arrears cases?  Banks never bothered their barney resolving the vast majority of cases and no doubt they will have their day in court next year.  

A double pay out for the banks.  Our TAX payments and repossessed homes!


----------



## Delboy (18 Nov 2012)

Kerrigan said:


> They may well begin turfing people out next year.
> 
> Was MARP set up in January 2011 for a duration of two years protection for mortgage arrears cases?  Banks never bothered their barney resolving the vast majority of cases and no doubt they will have their day in court next year.
> 
> A double pay out for the banks.  Our TAX payments and repossessed homes!



from nearly no repossessions to thousands, just like that. some mass hysteria knocking around a few of these mortgage debt threads


----------

